# suppression apps/iTunes



## kertewenn (20 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
lorsque vous voulez supprimer définitivement une application, comment faites-vous ?
lorsque votre iPad est connecté à votre ordi
2 champs apparaissent :
à gauche la liste des apps avec la case "supprimer" 
et
à droite l'organisation des pages de votre iPad

je click sur la case "supprimer". celle-ci se transforme en "supprimera" . 
une fois la mise à jour faite sur l'iPad vous constatez que l'application ne disparait pas définitivement dans le champ à gauche, dans iTunes.
Alors, que faire ?
Comment fait-on pour supprimer définitivement certaines apps installé sur votre ordi ?
merci
et bon WE à tous !


----------



## Lauange (20 Avril 2013)

Salut

Pour supprimer une appli, tu va dans Apps de Itunes. Clic droit sur l'appli et supprimer. C'est tout.


----------



## kertewenn (22 Avril 2013)

merci pour toutes ces infos.
j'ai oublié de préciser, j'ai un MacBook Pro.
Quelle est l' "astuce" ?
merci.


----------



## kertewenn (27 Avril 2013)

en cherchant un peu le chemin suivant :
-Musique 
-iTunes
-iTunes Media
-Mobile applications
et là, vous supprimez celles dont vous ne voulez plus !


----------



## Vladimok (22 Septembre 2013)

kertewenn a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> lorsque vous voulez supprimer définitivement une application, comment faites-vous ?
> lorsque votre iPad est connecté à votre ordi
> 2 champs apparaissent :
> ...



J'ai le même problème, je n'y arrive pas.
Une clic droit sur l'application ne fonctionne pas.
Comment faire ?????

http://wenlok.free.fr/LittleSnapper.png


----------



## MJF (22 Septembre 2013)

Vladimok a dit:


> J'ai le même problème, je n'y arrive pas.
> Une clic droit sur l'application ne fonctionne pas.
> Comment faire ?????
> 
> http://wenlok.free.fr/LittleSnapper.png



Bonjour,
Il faut le faire directement dans iTunes, j'ai fait une petite vidéo explicative.
Bon dimanche

Le lien :
http://youtu.be/cEQxUf9Ch-4


----------



## Vladimok (22 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour la vidéo.
J'ai enfin réussi


----------

